# Favorite Family Activities



## nwink (Jun 18, 2013)

Outside of worship, what are your favorite activities to do as a family?


----------



## FCC (Jun 18, 2013)

We enjoy hiking in various settings around our local area. We enjoy fishing together, well my wife will read while my son and I fish, but we are all there together. We read together in the evenings and enjoy one another's company very much! Pretty basic and simple.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 18, 2013)

One of my children's favorite things for me to do with them is for me to read out loud to them. I've always read to them, and they have always enjoyed it. We have free bowling here locally in the summer, so I usually try to take them at least once or twice for that. They enjoy that as well. When they were younger our local arboretum had activities that we could do. We had to go find as many different types of trees as we could. They gave you a treasure map and then we filled in what we found. My girls and I will go to the symphony. My daughter's violin teacher plays in the symphony and gives us her comp tickets, and they have a program where student tickets are free. If we can I take them to the lecture before the performance to hear the history of the music being played. I try to take them to the free recitals and concerts that our local university has. We've attended a Master's class before. My kids are string players and play in an orchestra, so I try to expose them to as much of that type of thing as I can. We go to the library every few weeks. It's the little things. 

With two teens working full time jobs it's a lot harder to find time to do things together.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 18, 2013)

Building a fire and then cooking stuff over the rocks while we swim (we did that today!).


----------



## solas4me (Jun 18, 2013)

Camping, Shooting, Gardening, tending all the critters on our small farm....


----------



## LeeD (Jun 18, 2013)

Walking, Biking, board games, reading aloud, going to the park, and watching an occasional movie together.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2013)

This weekend we are planning to all go to the county fair. We also enjoy attending various historical reenactments as a family. We also have set aside Friday nights as a family time to watch a movie together or play a game.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 18, 2013)

Phase 10!


----------

